# New TV - go for plasma or wait for LCD?



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I'm having my house renovated and there is a space for a large flat screen TV - I don't need to actually buy it until September time when the place is finished, but I've been asked to specify the size for the plans.

I want to get a seriously big plasma type TV but have been told that LCD is coming down in price on the big screens and I should wait. What sort of size LCD can I go for without spending silly amounts of money? Should I just go for a plasma (with say high def tv capabilities so it's future proof?)

Any advice much appreciated...

Ed


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

The in-laws recently bought a 37" LCD Sony for Â£2,700 from the local Sony Centre.
It's a beautiful looking piece of kit, and the picture is fantastic.
I'd always choose LCD over plasma.

Rogue


----------



## Dogmatic6 (May 7, 2002)

I've still never seen a LCD picture that can out perform my panny 6 Plasma, LCD's always look a bit washed out to me although I do know the they are getting better.

M


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

For what the panny PW7 costs now i don't think u can go wrong with a plasma, cracking bit of kit and by the time a decent LCD comes down to the same price you'll be ready for an upgrade :?

Jonah


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

plasma for me,check out the pioneer 435xde(ive got one) panny pv500 or even better wait for the pioneer 436 series due in september.hd ready is a must.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I just bought the Panasonic PV500 plasma. I love it.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Recently bought a Loewe 32" LCD and it's a cracking picture. Bit pricy but the design is, well, TTish.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

alexasTT said:


> plasma for me,check out the pioneer 435xde(ive got one) panny pv500 or even better wait for the pioneer 436 series due in september.hd ready is a must.


NB - HD ready doesn't mean HD capable.

I was all set to consider the Panny PW7, as it is advertised as HD Ready. It'll take a HDTV board when released.

But will it display the new number of lines on the screen? Will it bugger...

So it is compatible with HD equipment, but it will NOT give a HD picture. Be warned.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'd go for a LCD more expensive, but i bought a sony 42inch plasma a year or so back and as much as the picture is great quality the noise of the fan can be fecking annoying :x


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies.



genocidalduck said:


> I'd go for a LCD more expensive, but i bought a sony 42inch plasma a year or so back and as much as the picture is great quality the noise of the fan can be fecking annoying :x


Do all plasmas have a fan??

Tim - interesting about the HD thing, hadn't thought about that.


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

I would go for a DLP projector had mine for over a year now and it's excellent you can't beat a 9 foot screen


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

TBH by the time HD is rolled out you'll be wanting a new TV which is why the PW7 is the best choice, priced at close to Â£1500 its a bargain and HD compatible and for Â£400 more you can get a PW7HD screen. it will be a few yrs b4 its rolled out and then only on certain channels that will be subscription only :?


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

HDTV is available now in europe with sky launching spring/summer next year in this country but there are romours that it may make an appearance before christmas this year.....going to be so cool for the footie!!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Cobweb said:


> get this one 8) MODERATED JAE
> 
> Looks like the daddy 8)


Que? Moderated why?

Anyhoo, go here for some good info on the plasma v LCD debate: http://graphics.tomshardware.com/display/20050309/index.html

At the moment, plasma rules on picture quality. However, for best quality, nothing can beat CRT.

I think Jonah et al are spot on with their advice: good value plasma now, then once LCD quality catches up and HDTV is the norm, upgrade.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

raven said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure but i would think they do as its to keep the screen from burning out but when its hot the fan is really annoying unless you have the tv up loud


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

My Pw6 has a fan and i've never heard it even on hot days with no sound :? 
Jonah


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jonah said:


> My Pw6 has a fan and i've never heard it even on hot days with no sound :?
> Jonah


Noooooooooooo i bought the wrong one :x :x


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > My Pw6 has a fan and i've never heard it even on hot days with no sound :?
> ...


Maybe but i bought the wrong surround sound system as the fan in that in bloody annoying :x


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

BTW the Panasonic PW7 is NOT HD ready, compatible or anything.

Not only will it not display the minimum number of lines (720 progressive) but it will not (ever) support the HD frequencies that Sky will be broadcasting. AFAIK its a brilliant screen but if you want to be able to watch the new Sky HD material, you'll need another screen (Panasonic 8 series, of which the PV500 is one, but the PW7-like panels not out until later this year).

This also applies to the PW6, which is another very well rated screen.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm having the same dilemma. Decided I don't want anyting more than 32" because I don't want to have to sit right across the room. Maybe stretch to 37". Which for me means LCD.
Probably going to wait for the new Philips ones to come out. Rumours are they'll undercut the current ones substantially in terms of price.

There's a press release here. It's in Dutch but Dutch is pretty easy to read (sounds like nonsense when they speak though to me).


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jonah said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> BTW the Panasonic PW7 is NOT HD ready, compatible or anything.
> 
> Not only will it not display the minimum number of lines (720 progressive) but it will not (ever) support the HD frequencies that Sky will be broadcasting. AFAIK its a brilliant screen but if you want to be able to watch the new Sky HD material, you'll need another screen (Panasonic 8 series, of which the PV500 is one, but the PW7-like panels not out until later this year).
> 
> This also applies to the PW6, which is another very well rated screen.


Carlos, I'd read it would take a HD card...? Certainly it is advertised as such...

However, "HD ready means that the set will accept an HD signal through an HDMI input or DVI with HDCP protection. That does not mean that the display resolution is necessarily able to accurately display the full HD image as broadcast.

HD comes in two main flavours - 1920*1080i (interlaced) or 1280*720p (progressive). I am not aware of any 42" plasma screen that gets close to either of those figures. The nearest is 1024*1024 or 1024*768. In other words, you will not see a true HD picture on these display panels regardless of what input signals they can accept.

If you really want a true HD display then you'll need a plasma of at least 50", or an LCD or DLP TV."


----------



## S2U_TT (May 8, 2002)

Hi Raven,

Im in the process of purchasing a Plasma for my new home. I would suggest that if you looking to purchase anything over a 32" inch screen then i would suggest you buy a plasma. Im getting the 37" Panasonic PV500, awesome bit of kit. The Pioneer PDP 435XDE (43") is also worth looking at if you have the space both are HD compatible.

Shop around before you make your purchase, i have found prices vary big time from shop to shop. Have a look at www.hiwayhifi.com & www.unbeatable.co.uk they are the cheapest i have found on the net.

Stuart


----------

